# 23 Soul-Crushing Problems Only Left-Handed People Understand



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2015)

Had never realised why #14 happened! #21 - lots of cartoon characters are lefties, if not the majority, I've always thought it must have something to do with them being drawn by righties. 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/lefties-unite


----------



## Robin (Aug 25, 2015)

Just sent this to my left handed son. He'll probably add one to the list, 'People sending me leftie stuff off Buzzfeed'!


----------



## BobbieH (Aug 25, 2015)

As an adult I researched the whole leftie thing and the problems I had as a child all became very clear to me. I buy all my scissors ,knives pens etc from an excellent left handed website. 
Luckily my husband is also lefthanded so it works well.  My over riding memory would be how adults got very short tempered with me because i was so "awkward".  Strangley I thought them just as awkward.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2015)

BobbieH said:


> As an adult I researched the whole leftie thing and the problems I had as a child all became very clear to me. I buy all my scissors ,knives pens etc from an excellent left handed website.
> Luckily my husband is also lefthanded so it works well.  My over riding memory would be how adults got very short tempered with me because i was so "awkward".  Strangley I thought them just as awkward.



I've always found the scissors thing interesting as I can use what are presumably right-handed scissors equally well in either hand. I think it's partly due to when I was in infant's school and we did 'cutting out' they only had right-handed scissors so I learned to use them that way, but can swap most scissors from left to right.

Always been fascinated watching a rightie slicing bread - looks soooo wrong!


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 25, 2015)

The playing cards one never occurred to me - lol!

My hubby is a leftie although seems to be able to switch to right handed quite easily if needs be.  Someone gave him some left handed scissors once and he couldn't use them!  He also uses a knife and fork right-handed although if eating with only one implement (e.g. Spoon for pudding, fork only for pasta) it's in his left hand!

Whereas I'm very strongly right handed and can't do much at all with my left (although apparently I deal cards left handed )

I read somewhere once that there are 6 possibilities, you can be either very strongly left handed, very strongly right handed (me!), slightly left handed (hubby I guess), slightly right handed, completely ambidextrous or having no preference.  Not sure of the difference between the last two, although presumably completely ambidextrous means you can do anything either way round which is rare.  No preference might be someone like my cousin, who writes with his right hand but does absolutely everything else left handed!  All through choice, he's never been forced to do anything either way round


----------



## AJLang (Aug 25, 2015)

Well I'm left handed but have never had problems with right handed scissors (in my left hand), when I badly play golf I've been told that I play right handed, I deal cards with my right hand and use my right hand for my computer mouse but I think that I'm left handed for most other things.


----------



## BobbieH (Aug 25, 2015)

I think the reason us lefties are able to use so many right handed implements is because we have not had a choice. Being left handed is not a life style choice.  I bought a left handed veg peeler and it took hubby a while to get used to it. Go into any retailers and you will see rows and rows of wonderful knives none of which is suitable for lefties despite the hype can be used by either right or left handed. They cannot.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2015)

In cricket I bat right-handed and bowl left-handed! Right for golf too. You're right Bobbie, we have to just deal with it being a right-handed world a lot of the time  I was interested when I met Apollo astronaut Charles Duke and asked for his autograph - I noticed he was left-handed and asked if it had caused any problems operating the spacecraft. Surprisingly, he said it was actually better for him than his right-handed colleagues, as the spacecraft was designed to fit everything in, not for the convenience of the astronauts, and it turned out they suited him better! Perhaps it was designed by a leftie


----------



## Mark T (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm not convinced by some of those...

But then I am somewhat ambidextrous although left is dominant.  My little boy is more left dominant then me, so perhaps some of those will apply to him.

The one that annoy's me now is that computer mice are becoming more handed, I have a very excellent uni-handed mouse that is getting old but to replace it with something similar (it has a frictionless wheel) I can only find right handed mice.  Probably a good thing I'm ambi- with mice!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2015)

Mark T said:


> I'm not convinced by some of those...
> 
> But then I am somewhat ambidextrous although left is dominant.  My little boy is more left dominant then me, so perhaps some of those will apply to him.
> 
> The one that annoy's me now is that computer mice are becoming more handed, I have a very excellent uni-handed mouse that is getting old but to replace it with something similar (it has a frictionless wheel) I can only find right handed mice.  Probably a good thing I'm ambi- with mice!



I use a right-handed mouse in my left hand. Used to be a pain when I was in tech support and had to use other people's mice all day - I was continually having to move the cable around to the other side! I can't use a numeric keypad - whose idea was it to put it on the wrong side? I remember a games console - Atari Lynx? - that you could just turn over and use the other way so you had access to the controls whichever hand you used


----------



## Annette (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm dominant right handed but do some things left handedly. OH is left handed, but does some things right handed - he was forced to write right handedly at school so that's how he does (badly!).
I do remember him once insisting that a posh hotel we were attending a wedding reception at find him a left handed fish knife! (He was just being difficult...) To their credit, after some confusion, someone found one from somewhere


----------



## Northerner (Aug 26, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> I'm dominant right handed but do some things left handedly. OH is left handed, but does some things right handed - he was forced to write right handedly at school so that's how he does (badly!).
> I do remember him once insisting that a posh hotel we were attending a wedding reception at find him a left handed fish knife! (He was just being difficult...) To their credit, after some confusion, someone found one from somewhere



I've never had a problem with knives, but I can't use a spoon in my right hand without looking like a small child or chimpanzee!  I thought they'd given up forcing people to write right-handed in the 1930s? My grandad was forced but neither me nor my sister were (early-1960s). My sister used to do mirror writing at first - took her a little while! 

Something else I've noticed over the years is how many Countdown champions are left-handed


----------

